#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  Physical Education

## hillbilly

Early on in my teaching career I was asked to teach Physical Education. Now keep in mind that I was taught in the university how to teach elementary education, not physical education. Two different ballgames.

Regardless, I tried to teach many international students softball, T-ball, basketball and flag football. This is what I had grown up with and was most comfortable teaching.

My years as a paratrooper were not really suited for the younger students.  :Smile: 

It was not until my first school actually got a certified physical education teacher that I realized that I did not know diddley about teaching PE.

Hopefully these websites will help you.  :Smile: 

Physical Education Lesson Plans, Elementary PE Activity, Worksheets, Teaching Lessons

Instructional Materials in Physical Education

----------

